

Minefold (YC W12) - Adding Subscriptions, Removing pay-as-you-play - codeulike
http://blog.minefold.com/post/46896349011

======
codeulike
_after April 20th the only options will be subscription based_

Looks like they are dropping their innovating pricing and switching to the
same pay-monthly model that every other mc host uses.

